# Do you carry a flashlight during the day?



## Fluffy Ops (Mar 23, 2011)

I figured that most flashaholics on this website would answer "yes" to this question but I would like to know "what" they carry and "why" they do so.

I EDC two lights on my person as a way of preparing myself in case of a power outage or, if worse comes to worse, a street assault. Flashlights are great defensive, illuminating and multi-purpose tools that I think we should all appreciate and equip ourselves with.

I carry a 4Sevens Quark AA-2 (Regular) S2 Edition, always with bezel tightened for instant access to Max mode when unholstered, and a micro "Investors Group" LED light on my keychain. Sometimes I will have my Rayovac SE3AAAMN-B flashlight in my backpack as well.


----------



## boulder (Mar 23, 2011)

I carry one just incase I need one for general use. I always think about power outages. Or if I go somewhere and I won't be home before it gets dark.


----------



## chaoss (Mar 23, 2011)

I also carry two. One is a high CRI mule for those floody needs and the other is one with a little more reach (McLux III PD-S).


----------



## sunfire (Mar 23, 2011)

I carry my Fenix E05 in case of a power outage.


----------



## doktorziplok (Mar 23, 2011)

spy 007 on my belt, ti preon on my keys. if i'm at work, i've got a cheap fenix e01 on my id lanyard.


----------



## Cartman (Mar 23, 2011)

Fenix P2D Q5 on belt.
Fenix LD01 R2 in pocket.
2 CR123 cells in pocket.
Fenix TK35 in jacket pocket plus 4 primaries or 2 18650s.
Photon on key chain.

Because it's there?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## flatline (Mar 23, 2011)

I carry one because it's useful. Especially during the day where ambient or overhead lighting prevents your eyes from adapting to dimmer environments like under/behind furniture or unlit spaces (closets, car trunks, etc).

Also, I carry a light because I enjoy playing with the light. Even if it wasn't so tremendously useful, I'd probably carry it as a toy. I don't carry lights in case of a power outage, but if there is a power outage, I'm covered.

I always have my high CRI HDS Clicky and ITP A3 lights on me. I just got a SC51w that I'll probably carry for a while until the novelty wears off, but that will be in addition to my other lights. I just can't see the SC51w displacing my HDS Clicky.

--flatline


----------



## jjoustfrost (Mar 23, 2011)

I do because even though it's daytime, there's still areas of darkness
i.e. indoors, alleyways, under bridges, between a crack in the pavement, etc...

also, you never know what situation may arise that will keep you out past dark

and my lights are so small, so barely even notice them


----------



## jackthedog (Mar 23, 2011)

I usually carry one by virtue of it riding in my jacket pocket all the time. And I usually come home it's dark.


----------



## richpalm (Mar 23, 2011)

4sevens G5 strobe to wake up stupid drivers if necessary and a backup EDC.

Rich


----------



## Chrisdm (Mar 23, 2011)

Not on me during the day, but one in my car and one in my equipment pack I take when working out of the house... Always nearby.


----------



## rokspydr (Mar 23, 2011)

Yep lately I keep my pocket rocket in my ......well pocket


----------



## atbglenn (Mar 23, 2011)

I carry my Fenix E05 with me 24/7. It's so small it's barely noticeable in my back pocket.


----------



## HooNz (Mar 23, 2011)

I would if i had a parallel belt pouch/holster for the Nitecore D11 , and one with room in a side-pocket for 1 or 2 AA's :thinking:


----------



## brh (Mar 23, 2011)

I carry my Muyshondt Aeon on my keyring —*and I _always_ have my keys. Mostly comes in handy at night when I forgot to grab an additional light, but daytime calls for light sometimes as well


----------



## Russ Prechtl (Mar 23, 2011)

I carry three - a Preon Revo on my keychain, a Preon 1 Clicky in my pocket, and a Zebralight SC51 or DST TLR Ti in my pants pocket all the time. I use them at work (dark places in plant buildings, inspection work, warning forklift drivers in the warehouse, etc.).


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Mar 23, 2011)

These days, Quark Mini AA.

When you actually have a light on you all the time it's amazing how many uses you find for it.

I keep more than that "with me" (car, backpack, etc), but that's my "always on my person" carry.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, during the day. My job has me working on and in buildings that don't always have power. 
I have an overready triple xpg, In a Surefire 6P defender, and a Vannisle 5.6 amp Quad xpg in a C2body 6p head and tail.
That's my hip and side pocket. I have a nitecore d10 camo in my coat pocket. 
That's my during the day. 

City maintenance for Edmonton, I do board and secures on drug busts and breakins, been in LRT tunnels, abandoned buildings, attics and crawl spaces.


----------



## calipsoii (Mar 24, 2011)

CarpentryHero said:


> I have an overready triple xpg, In a Surefire 6P defender, and a Vannisle 5.6 amp Quad xpg in a C2body 6p head and tail
> ...
> City maintenance for Edmonton



Well now I know that if I pass a guy on the sidewalk with that many lumens clipped to his belt to smile and wave at you CH.


----------



## weez82 (Mar 24, 2011)

I always have a MiNi AA2 or ld10 on me. Never know when I'll be looking in a dark garage or fixing a PC or under a hood of a car or a whole lot of other stuff. I like the small aa lights, nice and thin and I dont feel them in my pocket


----------



## lpd226 (Mar 24, 2011)

Always carry my 123 regular clipped on my pocket and min 123 on my neck lanyard.


----------



## NE450No2 (Mar 24, 2011)

I carry a SureFire E1e in my pocket 100% of the time that I am inside my house durring the day.
You would be suprised at how many times I use it durring the day.
If I leave the property, or go outside at night I add my SureFire A2 Aviator, at least.
Depending on what I am doing I might carry a more powerful SureFire.
When I am in the woods I also always have at least one Nitrolon with the LF D26LED, or the SureFire LED, and my SureFire M6... I keep them stored in my hunting pack all the time...


----------



## uncle wong (Mar 24, 2011)

I carry ZebraLight SC50+ & Thrunite Neutron 1AA .


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 24, 2011)

My XL50 is my EDC, it's always in its holster on my belt. With IT-related work, there's plenty of dark places even in middle of the day. Not to mention...a light is great for dust inspection on flat surfaces.

Occasionally I will also carry a larger rechargeable light if I know I will need light. The "one is none, two is one" rule definately applies here.


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 24, 2011)

Always have a Draco, Clicky and LF2XT, usually accompanied by another light which is usually a MiNi AAw or EZAAw


----------



## Belstaff1464 (Mar 24, 2011)

A HDS Clicky w/F04 + LF2XT + Zebralight on my person and usually another Clicky in my bag.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Mar 24, 2011)

This might be the silliest question ever posted on CPF.

obi


----------



## orient (Mar 24, 2011)

i take it just as a decoration for keychain.


----------



## Ishango (Mar 24, 2011)

I always carry a light with me. Working long days I often come home when it's dark. I do carry it for power outages as well, feels nice to be in control, just in case. It also comes in handy when checking computer cables under desks or find my car in some badly lit parking spaces.

I have a few lights in my EDC (frequently rotating), but always have at minimum my Fenix E05 or iTP A3 EOS with me and my E01 and Photon Microlight II on my keyring.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes. Usually a Tri-EDC, but this week a Quark 123 Ti.

I use it for work. I repair lots of different things, where I generally can't see the back of them. Having it in my toolkit isn't convenient enough, and since it's in my pocket all week, it's just habit that it's there on the weekend too.


----------



## Lee1959 (Mar 24, 2011)

I always have my Fenix L0PSE in a pocket, and my Preon II is in my jacket pocket or my EDC bag. 

As far as defensive use, not a big believer in the flashlight as a defensive tool. I have other much more effective defensive tools that I would use first in a "street assualt".


----------



## B0wz3r (Mar 24, 2011)

Anytime I'm wearing pants/shorts that have pockets, I keep my SC50w+ clipped in my right side pocket usually. I just got a Spyderco Tenacious and when I carry that with me, it goes in my right pocket since I'm right handed, and the ZL goes in my left pocket.

Around the house at night when I'm wearing PJ's or sweats, etc., anything without a pocket, I carry my QminiAAnw on a lanyard around my neck, under my sweatshirt. Been thinking about keeping it with me at the gym too, but not sure if it would interfere with working out.

In my cycling bag (I'm a regular bike commuter) I also keep my Q-123^2 XPE Q3/5A head on an 18650 body in one of the inside pockets. It's pretty throwy, so I like having it in combination with the floodiness of the ZL and Qmini.


----------



## twl (Mar 24, 2011)

I have my Photon Freedom Microlight on my keychain with me at all times.
I often also carry my HDS U60GT during the day.

When I leave the house, I may not be sure to be home before dark, so I always have a light with me.
And occasionally during the day, there might be a use for a light indoors in a closet or something, and possible looking for things in the car, under the seat, etc.
It's good to have a light at all times, I think.


----------



## Xacto (Mar 24, 2011)

It was in the basement of our office building two or three years ago when I realized I need to have a flashlight with me during the day/at work/as edc. It started with a small 1xAAA China El Cheapo LED Keychain light (LiteXpress Mini Palm 101). Only much later I became a flashaholic because of an initial interest in the Blackhawk Gladius / the strobe function.

Back to the question - I carry a 1xAA China El Cheapo LED Keychain light (LiteXpress Mini Palm 100) in my jeans pocket, a shrink wrapped Fenix E01 with a 1AAA Lithium as a last light if all others fail/are lost and some type of Surefire D26 type light (either a 6P or a Z2) on the belt or coat pocket. In the coming summer months, I intend to augement that selection with a tan Surefire G2.

The emergency light in the car (read - to find things beneath the seats) is yet another Fenix E01.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Mar 24, 2011)

I carry two lights everyday....currently my primary is the Quark AA with the regular UI, R5 led, deep pocket carry clip, tactical switch & run it on a Li-ion 14500. I just can't find anything I like better when considering one handed operation, size, weight, & output options & total output. I use this light everyday (more in the day time than at night.)

My backup light is a Fenix LD01 AAA light with the Q5 led running on an eneloop on my keychain. I rarely use this light, but really love it. I'm waiting on a significant improvement on these types of lights before replacing my fenix. I really like the new ITP AAA light & the REVO AAA light, but neither of these are significantly better than my fenix.


----------



## cw_mi (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got a Muyshondt Aeon on my keychain and a McGizmo Haiku XP-G in my pocket.


----------



## MartinDWhite (Mar 24, 2011)

Just like all the other replies to this silly question (silly on CPF anyway) I do carry a light during the day. I carry a Malkoff MD2 with triple-XPG from overready, because there are lots of times I am inside and need a light. Somedays people come find me to borrow my light because they don't have one. Some of these people I have convinced to start carrying lights.....but not all.


----------



## LiteShow (Mar 24, 2011)

Of Course! Day can easily turn into night if you work indoors like I do. There is always lots poor indoor lighting conditions and the occassonal glad-I-have-a-light-on-me power failures. Having the best light in the world means nothing if it isn't with you when you need it - even if you think it is not needed during the day!

BTW, I EDC a Zebralight SC50 on my jeans/shorts front belt loop.


----------



## jollyrogr (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes. Quark AA tactical in my shirt pocket, and Ti Preon 1 in my pants pocket on my keys.


----------



## Chevy-SS (Mar 24, 2011)

I EDC a *Quark 123*2 Tactical* and a *iTP EOS A3* (with 10440 battery).


----------



## Lighteous (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, a Fenix LD01 on my key ring and a Nitecore D11 in my pocket. And for reasons that not even I understand, I also have four others in my briefcase: a Nitecore IFE1, a Nitecore Extreme, a 4Sevens Quark AA-2, and a Streamlight Microstream.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Mar 24, 2011)

calipsoii said:


> Well now I know that if I pass a guy on the sidewalk with that many lumens clipped to his belt to smile and wave at you CH.


 
Right on :thumbsup: 


----------



## phonoe (Mar 24, 2011)

I carry Fenix LD10-R4 all the time. There will always be some dark area during the daytime.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Mar 24, 2011)

It would be easier to list the times when I _don't_ have a light on me. Since I generally work indoors, a flashlight is handy even in the middle of the day.


----------



## Slashman (Mar 24, 2011)

I usually EDC a 4Sevens MiNi AA2 (R5), though sometimes a Fenix LD01 (R2), reason is the same: mainly because if there is a power outage/ problem with the underground (in London) or any other adventure to be had I want to be prepared. 

I also have a 4Sevens MiNi AA with Lithium Primary on my keys as my backup light.


----------



## Fluffy Ops (Mar 24, 2011)

This is a very good turnout! 43 replies in 24 hours!!! Wow, we truly are flashaholics!

For those who carry Fenix LDs, 4Sevens lights, and many other models, do you keep your flashlight bezel tightened during the day (instand acces to Maz/Turbo and Strobe) or loosened (low modes come first)?


----------



## ///Maverick (Mar 24, 2011)

Most definitely, two of them at that. I EDC a Insight H2X typhoon2 (same as Gladius), and an Innova X1.


----------



## RobertM (Mar 24, 2011)

It could be noon and out on a beach and I'll still have my EDC with me (currently an HDS EDC High CRI). 



richpalm said:


> 4sevens G5 strobe to wake up stupid drivers if necessary and a backup EDC.
> 
> Rich


I'm sorry, but this is a really dangerous (and quite possibly illegal) idea. :shakehead


----------



## SaVaGe (Mar 24, 2011)

I edc the olight SR90 everyday and as a back up, i carry the Barnburner.


----------



## calipsoii (Mar 24, 2011)

RobertM said:


> I'm sorry, but this is a really dangerous (and quite possibly illegal) idea. :shakehead


 
Yep, not allowed to distract other drivers like this. Your local law enforcement would not be amused - best to save the strobe for areas away from the road.


----------



## ResQTech (Mar 24, 2011)

I EDC a Fenix LD01 on the keychain, EX10 clipped to my scrubs and Preon 2 in the whitecoat. During the day, there are a lot of interior rooms in the hospital that have no windows and if the power went out, they would be completely dark.


----------



## bodhran (Mar 24, 2011)

I carry a mini CR2 all the time. The wife used to tease me until we had to do an emergency car repair while on a 4WD trail, in the middle of the day. Not a peep since...*s*


----------



## bansuri (Mar 24, 2011)

Always have one during the day. I work on machines that are always dark inside. To make matters worse, if it's bright outside that means more light through the skylights creating more contrast.
I try to keep an HDS Twisty or Basic 60 with me, always a ReVo on the keychain. 
For areas where I'm frequently inspecting I'll put a DX keychain light hanging somewhere close. This is a worst-case scenario as the blue tint from them is awful.


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 24, 2011)

bansuri said:


> Always have one during the day. I work on machines that are always dark inside. To make matters worse, if it's bright outside that means more light through the skylights creating more contrast.


To add to that, it's mostly during the daytime that I use my higher levels on my Clicky, while using lower modes at night.

Could a mod merge this thread with this one which seems to address the same question with a little broader perspective?


----------



## motherfletcher (Mar 24, 2011)

i ALWAYS have at least one light on me.

EZAA R2 and 5mm led on my keys

LD20 Q5 and Q123 Tactical in my bag

i carry these "just in case" and i also work in a cinema so they always come in handy. i'm always looking for an opportunity to use my lights


----------



## goose2283 (Mar 24, 2011)

CarpentryHero said:


> Yes, during the day. My job has me working on and in buildings that don't always have power.
> I have an overready triple xpg, In a Surefire 6P defender, and a Vannisle 5.6 amp Quad xpg in a C2body 6p head and tail.
> That's my hip and side pocket. I have a nitecore d10 camo in my coat pocket.
> That's my during the day.
> ...



Were you in Central LRT Station a couple months back? I saw a bunch of maintenance guys there down on the tracks, one of whom had a decently bright flashlight. 

On the subject of the thread itself - I ALWAYS carry a flashlight. I keep an iTP A3 around my neck, a Solarforce L2 1x18650 in my pocket, and my Thrunite Cat V2 XM-L in my backpack. I do AV work at a university, so I'm constantly in need of a flashlight. The Catapult doesn't see much use, but it's fun to impress my co-workers with it.


----------



## CKOD (Mar 24, 2011)

IFE2 on me at work come in handy for dark, or poorly illumnated places. When I know I'm working at night, I have either my energizer headlamp on my hard hat, or my FiveMega 2.5D Mag with 3x P7s in my lunch box when I'm not using it, in my pocket when I am.


----------



## TyJo (Mar 24, 2011)

I carry an E05 on the keys and Quark 123 tactical (until the HDS Rotary ships). I usually have a busy day, so I don't always make it home or to my car before night arrives. You can encounter dark during the day as well, trying to find something in the shadows, in a room with no windows, etc.


----------



## BigHonu (Mar 24, 2011)

HDS Tactical and Don's Sapphire every day.

Gonna get dark eventually.


----------



## blah9 (Mar 24, 2011)

I always have my Fenix LD01 on my belt next to my Leatherman Wave, and I carry my Fenix TK45 in my backpack or in my jacket pocket when I go most places. I've only had it since December, but pretty soon I'm going to need a holster to carry the TK45 around in the warmer weather. I might leave it in the car more often though at that point because of its size.


----------



## dss_777 (Mar 24, 2011)

Arc-AAA on the keyring, always, and in my day bag an e2e (winelight version) with Valiant concepts head and Malkoff M61LL. Surprisingly, the Arc still works well even though it's no longer the new kid on the block, and the purple body/black head Surefire is an ugly little bugger, but the runtime and light is exquisite. Wouldn't trade either one... :thumb:


----------



## papajoe (Mar 24, 2011)

Actually, this thread is amusing. If this question had been asked twenty years ago, the answer would have been 99 percent - no! Today, the answer is 99 percent yes (at least on this forum). Sooooo, yes, a Preon II in my shirt pocket. The real question is, "If you can carry a dependable 100+ lumen light no larger than a cheap ball point pen.....Why wouldn't you ?

Cheers, Joe


----------



## blackbalsam (Mar 24, 2011)

Always at least (2) most of the time more. I usually rotate some of my lights but i almost always have a Milky modded Bitz, Milky modded Pierce and lately my new Milky modded e1 Blender with xm-l. Other most carried McGizmo haiku xp-g warm, Mcgizmo Sapphire mule, Milky 120p, Milky boxter, Liteflux lf2xt, and Milky Gossamer. Seems like i always have to have a Milky with me even if i'm at home on CPF during daylight hours (very useful mods).


----------



## davidt1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Fluffy Ops said:


> I figured that most flashaholics on this website would answer "yes" to this question but I would like to know "what" they carry and "why" they do so.
> 
> I EDC two lights on my person as a way of preparing myself in case of a power outage or, if worse comes to worse, a street assault. Flashlights are great defensive, illuminating and multi-purpose tools that I think we should all appreciate and equip ourselves with.
> 
> I carry a 4Sevens Quark AA-2 (Regular) S2 Edition, always with bezel tightened for instant access to Max mode when unholstered, and a micro "Investors Group" LED light on my keychain. Sometimes I will have my Rayovac SE3AAAMN-B flashlight in my backpack as well.



What do I carry?

Zebralight H51w and Fenix E05, day and night and everywhere. Both are hidden out of sight. 








Why do I carry these lights, the H51w particularly? The Fenix E05 is just a backup. Let me show you why. 

I own about six lights, but my H51w is the only one that lets me do all these:

As flashlight





As headlamp





As overhead light





As neck light





As shirt light





As rap light


----------



## CarpentryHero (Mar 24, 2011)

goose2283 said:


> Were you in Central LRT Station a couple months back? I saw a bunch of maintenance guys there down on the tracks, one of whom had a decently bright flashlight.
> 
> On the subject of the thread itself - I ALWAYS carry a flashlight. I keep an iTP A3 around my neck, a Solarforce L2 1x18650 in my pocket, and my Thrunite Cat V2 XM-L in my backpack. I do AV work at a university, so I'm constantly in need of a flashlight. The Catapult doesn't see much use, but it's fun to impress my co-workers with it.


 
Last September was the last time I was down in the LRT tunnels under the UofA


----------



## FenixTxM3 (Mar 24, 2011)

I carry my Fenix PD31 day and or night. Never know when you will need to look in a dark space, or annoy someone with the strobe.


----------



## Theknifereviewer (Mar 24, 2011)

I always have a Light on me because you never know what may happen. If your in a room with no windows like a office if the power goes out it will be dark, and some times when i have to work on my car just because its light out behind the engine is still dark. I usually cary my lumapower incenDio V3+ but i just bought the JetBeam BC10 and that should come tomorrow I hope and then that will be my EDC.


----------



## Xplaced (Mar 24, 2011)

I carry a 4Sevens Quark Mini 123 XML Edition. It's been pretty awesome for me. Just throw it in my pocket and leave it there all day.

I work with computer hardware a lot, so when I'm looking in a case or behind a desk or something like that, I use it regularly even during the day. The low to medium settings are pretty much all I use.

When I'm out at night, I'll throw it on bright for a cool flood beam. Such power from a little light!


----------



## smflorkey (Mar 24, 2011)

Left front pocket almost always has a SureFire Aviator because it is flexible. I use it to look for things in the shadows and to inspect toilet seats for little liquid presents from the previous user. :sick2: 

My keyring has a Photon so I can lend a light that might not come back. The keyring also has a Scorpion Finder, mostly for fun; it seems to be the wrong wavelength for most practical uses in southern California. 

In my bag is a Sgt. Burkett with a diffuser that can light a whole room when the power goes out. Or I can take the diffuser off for fair throw. There is also a Streamlight Stylus for more subtle light.

There is a Pentagon Light clipped to the handle of the first aid kit in my car. Inside the kit is a SureFire E1W for tasks like checking pupil response that need a lot less light.


----------



## LedTed (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, I carry one NiteCore D10 all day and have another D10 as a backup.

While in training at my new job, I use my D10 to help me see what I am learning. My personal FL is the best on the floor.

If course, the D10 is the perfect FL to use to check the slippery sidewalks while heading to work.

Besides those two main uses, EDC'ers will contest a sundry of other, albeit sometimes short, daily uses for a FL as well.


----------



## kevinw (Mar 24, 2011)

kaichu dento said:


> Always have a Draco, Clicky and LF2XT, usually accompanied by another light which is usually a MiNi AAw or EZAAw


 I always carry a surefire e1b light and have found i need it quite often.


----------



## crizyal (Mar 24, 2011)

When someone who knows me well asks me how many lights do I have on me right now, I usually sidestep the question. When they re-ask, I usually sheepishly answer 3 or 4 depending if I have my coat on (daytime). If I know I will be out in the sticks after dark I will bring the big guns. Yup I am a flashaholic! By the way I have mistakenly called myself that in the presence of the un-aflicted and received very strange looks.:shakehead


----------



## Illum (Mar 24, 2011)

I have to carry my SF l4 in my right pocket because it holds the wallet up...so yes, its with me whenever, where-ever.

A couple other lights I told along in broad daylight is a L0D-CE Q4 on the keys, a E01 on the USB drive, a L2S on the bolt in its holster, and a SF M3 with a seraph P7 head in my left pocket. Why? because where I go windows are optional and few contractors bother to put them in.


----------



## kashmir (Mar 24, 2011)

Streamlight Nano on my keychain. I don't carry a light on my person when i'm at work (grocery store) but any other time I leave the house I grab an EDC depending on where I'm going and what I'm wearing. Dress clothes or an evening out I'll grab a small light like my Orb raw Alu or my Nitecore EZ CR2. Blue jeans or casual wear I carry something a little bigger, sturdier, and more powerful/versatile.


----------



## licht55 (Mar 24, 2011)

Fluffy Ops said:


> This is a very good turnout! 43 replies in 24 hours!!! Wow, we truly are flashaholics!
> 
> For those who carry Fenix LDs, 4Sevens lights, and many other models, do you keep your flashlight bezel tightened during the day (instand acces to Maz/Turbo and Strobe) or loosened (low modes come first)?



Usually I just carry a 1 AAA EDC light, currently an iTP A3 EOS Upgraded. It is small and while its twist switch does not have a well defined switching point it usually does not switch on unintentionally in my pocket, exhausting the battery.

When I expect to walk in the dark for extended time I often carry a Fenix LD20 R4 in a holster in the "bezel loosened" mode. 
I hope I will never come into a self-defence situation.


----------



## Gaffle (Mar 24, 2011)

HDS High CRI sits in pocket everyday. I have been thinking about whether or not I will change the programming for summer....


----------



## Mtbmurf (Mar 24, 2011)

Some EDC
But add sunwayman v10r, jetbeam rrt-0 and a quark 123-2 ti to the edc rotation list...
Home at night i toss my quark mini 123 ti in my shorts pocket with a cobra gid and orange paracord lanyard i braided....
4 months ago never carried a light on me. Then in home depot i found the new xl100 maglight ( i always had maglite in my cars) and then i found cpf shortly there after. I gifted a bunch of mag xl50 for xmas so now my dad and bro in law edc daily too... Lol... Then i got addicted to shiney bright objects on cpf and now i have a 'problem'
But i shiney my light everytime i can....you'd be suprised (well maybe not our cpf friends) at how many times a light comes in handy daily... Oh and then theres my thrunite ti-key on my keys....


----------



## LG&M (Mar 24, 2011)

*Only on days ending in Y.*

*Only on days ending in Y. *

I EDC a AA light and sometimes one more.


----------



## afdk (Mar 24, 2011)

I carry a Surefire E2Dl in my *Attaché, *and a *Fenix* LD01S on the Keychain.


----------



## al93535 (Mar 24, 2011)

I carry one light with me whenever I have my pants on. It's the quark aa regular UI running on a 14500. I carry it for whatever reason might present itself. I sometimes need it at work in a dark warehouse as well.


----------



## SA Bill (Mar 24, 2011)

Monday - Friday: Fenix E05 in left pocket with a Photon Rex in my left pocket. The Fenix is used 15-20 times every day. The Rex is my backup and isn't used more than a couple of times a month.
 Bill


----------



## bapski (Mar 24, 2011)

OLIGHT INFINITUM that i carry on weekdays at work. for power outages, dark corners and to check for pupil reaction to light.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 24, 2011)

Always have the LF2XT in the pocket and an Arc AAA with the keys. All true flashaholics daytime carry.

Geoff


----------



## EXO1000 (Mar 25, 2011)

EDC a IlluminaTi in my coin pocket. Use it for test and inspection at work.


----------



## Chrontius (Mar 25, 2011)

Getting front-ended because someone's wandering into your lane is also really dangerous (and quite possibly illegal).

Just sayin'.

But yeah, I've had enough power failures to know that indoors = no daylight in a lot of buildings. A2 low was plenty enough both times.


----------



## MathiasRR (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi,

i carry and use my Fenix E05 nearly every day.
It is perfect for me, because it is small and bright.

Greetings
Mathias


----------



## iamasmith (Mar 25, 2011)

HooNz said:


> I would if i had a parallel belt pouch/holster for the Nitecore D11 , and one with room in a side-pocket for 1 or 2 AA's :thinking:


 
Maxpedition RAT wallet?


----------



## Colorblinded (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a Fenix LD01 that's always with me, it's on a NiteIze s-biner thing with my car key, car remote and a flash drive.


----------



## blackfly (Mar 25, 2011)

I carry a Spy 007 in my left front pocket & a Wee Ti on a neck chain. I carry both day & night. I work indoors and I find many occasions to use my lights even if it is not night time.


----------



## The Freeholder (Mar 26, 2011)

As far as actual "carry on me" it's just a Streamlight Nano. It's enough to get me out of a dark building in a power failure. I generally have others nearby. Work provides Maglights, I keep a cheapie LED Lenser in the car. (I don't' keep a nice one there in case of a breakin.)


----------



## Philabuster (Mar 26, 2011)

Dude Dudeson said:


> When you actually have a light on you all the time it's amazing how many uses you find for it.



I never realized this myself until I started to EDC a small light. 

I love my Leatherman and will never leave the house without it. I like having tools with me at all times to fix whatever needs fixing for myself or others. Having a light makes fixing things easier when you can see what you are working on.

I now EDC a Quark Mini AA2 and a ITP A2 at all times. Power outages are the LAST thing on my mind. I have found a lot of dark places in the daytime that need illumination. Very handy to have that light on you instead of looking for a light. Sometimes, I need a flashlight even if the area is brightly lit. 

I am a machinist by trade. I was working on the mill the other day boring out a part. The mill has two 67 Watt Incan light bulbs about 30" from each side of the part I was cutting, but I still could not see when I touched off the tool to the bore. I placed my ITP on the part behind my boring bar and I could easily see when I touched off because I was backlighting the tool (BTW, spindle is off). 

I also use a flashlight to touch off my tools in the CNC lathe using the same backlight method. I can clearly see the tool with ambient light, but I can see within a half a thousandth (0.0005") when the tool touches the part using the backlight method. 

The second flashlight is also very handy to have when another person (customer, engineer, etc.) needs to inspect a part with you. I simply turn on the light and hand it to them while I grab my Quark for myself. They look at me confused and in disbelief when they realized I just pulled two flashlights out of the same pocket in my jeans. That quickly fades when they realize they do not have to share the light. :thumbsup:

I still find it amusing that only about 1 in 5 people can turn off the light (twisty) without assistance. The other 4 people usually just give up and give the light back to me after a few seconds of trying to shut it off. :thinking:


----------



## chiphead (Mar 26, 2011)

I like to keep a Maglite XL-100 in the ALICE pack, just in case.

chiphead


----------



## bfj2000 (Mar 26, 2011)

A Streamlight Microstream is on my key ring, and I never leave home without my keys. If I anticipate still being out after dark, any 1 of a number of 1xAA's that I have will go in a side cargo pocket (EZ AA, RRT-0, or even that Brookstone Waterproof LED--it is a sleeper!)


----------



## Walkerdark (Mar 26, 2011)

At work, Surefire G2X Pro in a V20 holster.


----------



## jslappa (Mar 26, 2011)

Still carry the 14500 JHanko D10, 14500 Quark Ti and Tri-V on my person. Soon I'll also be carrying my modded XML HDS Clicky with new 14500 body. I'm excited to be able to standardize on the 14500 cell.


----------



## crizyal (Mar 26, 2011)

jslappa said:


> Soon I'll also be carrying my modded XML HDS Clicky with new 14500 body.


 
Please tell where you were able to source this.


----------



## jslappa (Mar 26, 2011)

crizyal said:


> Please tell where you were able to source this.


 
The XML I mounted. She's a little under-driven, but still quite bright and works well with the reflector. 

As for the 14500 body, I had it custom made for me. For various reasons, I had to take the entire project off CPF. There will only be 8 out there in the wild.


----------



## Bwana (Mar 26, 2011)

I only carry a light in the evening hours, usually in a holster.


----------



## glazer1972 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes.

I also carry a coat in the car in the summer. :shakehead


----------



## Xacto (Mar 26, 2011)

Philabuster said:


> [...] I placed my ITP on the part behind my boring bar and I could easily see when I touched off because I was backlighting the tool [...]



Great use! Btw - I love Tempe, been there 2004 and 2008 (first and second visit to the states), got my first Surefire (6PL) in the Universal Police Supply Store. Have only the fondest memories of the town.

Back on topic
Of course I do. At least one Surefire 6P/Z2/Solarforce L2m, a Fenix E01 shrinkwrapped as a last chance light and one no-name 1AA LED light.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## lasermax (Mar 26, 2011)

I sure do one e1d and a e2dl surefire I guess its a habit forming for me iam always on foot so like to be prepared when it gets dark ahead of time


----------



## WebHobbit (Mar 26, 2011)

I carry one (soon maybe two!) everyday. Especially work days. I work in a warehouse where we have 65,000 locations in storage racks. These storage racks are 8 levels high (each level is 5 feet). These are arranged in 45 rows. These rows have crappy CF bulbs that only come on when there is movement directly below a given section. So consequently the rows are like HUGE narrow, loooooong caverns. My main job is to find lost merchandise in these rows. So I have to be able to read "locator cards" on the fronts of these pallets. With my Surefire 6P LED (soon to be replaced by a 6PX Pro) I can usually read the cards even on the 8th level without the aid of a truck.


----------



## pnwoutdoors (Mar 26, 2011)

boulder said:


> I always think about power outages. Or if I go somewhere and I won't be home before it gets dark.


 
This is pretty much how I consider it. If I'm headed to a building that would be dark with a power outage, or if I'm likely to be home after dark, then at one good light is coming with me.


----------



## beerwax (Mar 26, 2011)

sure do. failing eyesight - if i can throw a pocket full of sunlight at it then i can see it. maybe . if i squint. but generally just a aaa. a nice aaa with a pocket clip can sit in your shirt pocket and isnt even out of place in an office.


----------



## Hacken (Mar 27, 2011)

i always carry one just in case i always say damn! where is a flashlight when i need one.


----------



## onetrickpony (Mar 27, 2011)

richpalm said:


> 4sevens G5 strobe to wake up stupid drivers if necessary and a backup EDC.
> 
> Rich


 
HA!


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, Quark Mini123 with a wrist lanyard hanging out of my pocket, my keys have a fauxton (until my Peak 10280 body arrives).
I always have a light at least within reach.

The Quark is used everyday, multiple times.


----------



## tsask (Mar 27, 2011)

I EDC my HDS 18650 twisty High CRI and a titanium mini Quark AA on an regular alkaline ( in case I wind up in a place with no way to recharge my 18650, AAs are widely available) On my keys I also have a Preon AAA with a couple coin cell LEDs from BattJunction.
the light helps with reading sometimes and also in every day unexpected situations like the other day when my car was in the shop on the lift . Even though the tech had a 'shop light' on an electrical cord, my HDS CRI twisty on high helped out alot! the other tech was also able to use my Quark mini titanium so I had 2 "special" LED lights helping me and my car!!!! If you EDC a light remember that old L.E.O. creedo "One is none" meaning if you have one light and it fails you have none, So if you are going to carry one light, make the extra effort and carry at least 2!


----------



## ZMZ67 (Mar 27, 2011)

I will have my regular EDC Quark 123 NW,Nitecore EZ CR2 NW or one of several AAA lights during the day.Always have two Photons on my keychain as well.Aside from the potential emergency uses I have often found that there are dark or poorly lit spaces where a light comes in handy.Like some others here I was initially surprised at how usefull a light is during the day!


----------



## Superdave (Mar 27, 2011)

"during the day" is at work for me.. i typically carry my 6PDL with 2 AW RCR123's although i recently started carrying my E2L (KL4 head) using 1 17670. It's a little better suited for the lower output that i need although the runtime is terrible. I work in a casino which has pretty poor lighting for the areas that i get into. 

If i'm not at work i carry my E1B, it's just a little beast that's proven it's worth 100x over.


----------



## LEDninja (Mar 28, 2011)

During the big blackout of 2003 (NE US & Canada) I had to feel my way up many flights of stairs in an inside stairwell. It was only 4 o'clock in the afternoon.

Currently:
EDC - Quark MiNi AA;
Keychain - Millermodded Arc AAA;
Backup keychain - UK 2AA eLED.
In my winter parka pocket - Quark MiNi AA2 - I probably will not carry this in the summer.


----------



## robertrock (Mar 28, 2011)

I carry a Fenix LD01 on my keychain and a Fenix PD20 in my rf pocket.

.......And about 4 others in my edc pack.


----------



## Narcosynthesis (Mar 28, 2011)

I generally carry one light as EDC, and add a second to that if I anticipate any serious use.

The basic light is a Fenix LD01, which is very capable given its size, and suits all the little everyday tasks perfectly - finding stuff hidden under the sink, lighting up the cavernous interiors of a ladies bag when they want to find something and keeping around in case of a power failure or end up out later than I expected and needing a light in the dark. Not a huge runtime on high power, but for small tasks the battery lasts me more than long enough.
When I do anticipate using a light for any length of time, I find the twisty UI annoying and battery life does become an issue, so I carry a larger and more suitable light - my Fenix L1t, a Petzl headlamp or an LED modded 3D Maglite. 

I am tempted by the Fenix e05 as a simpler alternative to the LD01 - a nice simple on/off control and decent tint LED unlike the e01. At the moment I am not sure if the beam might be a bit too wide for my needs...
The other option would be something like a Zebralight headlamp - easily carried as a standard flashlight, and with the head strap to wear it as a headlamp to give me a few more options in one package.


----------



## HIDblue (Mar 28, 2011)

Always have a small pocket EDC light in my back pocket next to my wallet. Rides back there with little notice and always comes in handy. These days my pocket EDC rotation usually includes a Jetbeam E3S, Thrunite Neutron 1C, Zebralight SC30 or the Lumapower Incendio. Big fan of the floody XM-L in the 1C.


----------



## onetrickpony (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyone who says no should be banned. Permanently.


----------



## GGHammer (Mar 28, 2011)

Sure. A PD31 and a H51.
Both are small and yet powerful enough for EDC.

On weekends, I would carry a A9+Aspherical if I need super throw, or a Catapult V2 if I need more light...


----------



## MWClint (Mar 28, 2011)

I always have at least 2 lights on me 24/7
on my belt loop is a High-CRI Seoul modded Nitecore EX10, coupled with a Sak Classic, hooked up via Data's Droid Carabiner.
my keychain light is a Peak Brass Matterhorn, de-knurled+polished smooth, High CRI Seoul, diy 25mah boost driver.

In my laptop bag there are 3 more lights(i work nights).
Spy 007 (the ultimate tailstander..so valuable when having to go under the raised floor.)
Peak Brass Night Patrol w/High CRI seoul+3 level shiningbeam 1amp driver.
Peak Brass Pacific, High CRI, McR-16, Madmax+ driver, black Al AA body tube, Brass 2 level tailswitch, mineral glass lens.
extra batts + usb lion charger/voltmeter.

i pack a couple more lights when i know i'll be working the entire weekend.
Peak Brass Caribbean with an EX10 ramping circuit, McR-16, AR lens, High Cri seoul.
Fenix L0-Ti w/High CRI seoul.

and if i need to repair a server, i'll carry the Mini Chimera, it has a usb bootable linux distribution on it that i use for diagnostics.


----------



## RonReagan (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, I currently carry my SF E1B in a Gerber multi-tool pouch on my belt and an iTP A3 EOS around my neck. In the truck I have my Fenix T1 which will soon be switched with a SF G2X Pro.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 29, 2011)

onetrickpony said:


> Anyone who says no should be banned. Permanently.


Anyone who says no should be allowed to do as they please. I can't imagine going anywhere without a couple lights on me, but as one who has often gone against the grain I support anyone elses right to make their own decisions, particularly as long as they allow others the right to do so as well.


----------



## Philabuster (Mar 29, 2011)

onetrickpony said:


> Anyone who says no should be banned. Permanently.



Jokes and sarcasm are better understood with a smiley:

Anyone who says no should be banned. Permanently. :laughing:

If it was not meant as a joke, I agree with kaichu dento's comments.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Mar 29, 2011)

I bring my Quark AA2 Tac wherever i go, during the day, during the night... when i'm out, i have the tight on Max and the loose on Strobe. (I can't tell you how many times the strobe has helped me ward off angry stray dogs in our neighborhood) Fortunately, i have not had the need to use the strobe against a human attacker. (hope not! cross fingers!) Then when i get home, I set the loose on lowest lumens so i wont wake the missus and the baby when i walk into the bedroom at night (i'm a late sleeper, thanks to PC Games (damn you Crysis 2! haha) and watching TV Episodes on the computer) I replaced the long lanyard of the Quark with the wrist lanyard of my Led Lenser P3 (which sad to say is decommissioned to backup duty only) so i keep in handly close. Sometimes i end up falling asleep then waking up the next day with my Quark still attached to my wrist! haahaha! 

For a backup, I use a Lumintop L1C, but since the battery is not that cheap, i just have it as a backup. (it was my former primary EDC)


----------



## Mgizler (Mar 29, 2011)

I have carried a light everyday since 2006. I was teaching Auto mechanics and needed a better "pocket " light for under the hood of cars. So a surefire E1E got me started on my addiction. I have been carrying an HDS Clicky 170 but sold it and am waiting on a new UI 170 clicky to be delivered. But in the meantime, Ive been carrying a Nitecore D11.


----------



## Fluffy Ops (Apr 10, 2011)

roadkill1109 said:


> I bring my Quark AA2 Tac wherever i go, during the day, during the night... when i'm out, i have the tight on Max and the loose on Strobe. (I can't tell you how many times the strobe has helped me ward off angry stray dogs in our neighborhood) Fortunately, i have not had the need to use the strobe against a human attacker. (hope not! cross fingers!) Then when i get home, I set the loose on lowest lumens so i wont wake the missus and the baby when i walk into the bedroom at night (i'm a late sleeper, thanks to PC Games (damn you Crysis 2! haha) and watching TV Episodes on the computer) I replaced the long lanyard of the Quark with the wrist lanyard of my Led Lenser P3 (which sad to say is decommissioned to backup duty only) so i keep in handly close. Sometimes i end up falling asleep then waking up the next day with my Quark still attached to my wrist! haahaha!



It's great to hear that there is another Quark addict out there! As you know (from my first post), I carry a 4Sevens Quark AA-2 as one of my EDC lights, but mine has the Regular UI as opposed to your Tactical one. I use it around the house with the bezeled loosened (like you) and outside on a higher mode.

I am trying to find a good wrist lanyard for my Quark AA-2 as the one included by 4Sevens is too long. Any suggestions?

Also, I have heard that a tailcap switch for this light (Regular to Tactical) does not change the UI. Is that correct?


----------



## dig-it (Apr 10, 2011)

I carry my Fenix V2 in my toolbag. Those copiers have some very dark places.


----------



## TyJo (Apr 10, 2011)

Fluffy Ops said:


> I am trying to find a good wrist lanyard for my Quark AA-2 as the one included by 4Sevens is too long. Any suggestions?
> 
> Also, I have heard that a tailcap switch for this light (Regular to Tactical) does not change the UI. Is that correct?


 
Tailcap does not change UI. Here is a lanyard option.


----------



## DaveyJones (Apr 10, 2011)

i find this kind of a strange question.
i mean, if u do not carry a light by day, go somewhere, it gets dark...
well u dont have a flashlight by night either do you 

im of the philosophy of consistent carry, and a firm believer in murpheys law.
meaning that if u carry sometimes, the time u need it most is bound to be the one
time u left it at home.
talk to any brittish/dutch person about umbrellas, theyll know what im talking about 

also i would say i carry 24/7 simply because i can, now that even the smallest of lights
can be powerfull enuff to be very usefull.


----------



## afdk (Apr 10, 2011)

On the weekend just one, Fenix LDO1s on the key chain. Week days two, E2Dl Surefire and Fenix LD01s key chain.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 10, 2011)

Most of my flashlight use is in the day time. One usage is in a grocery store when I am trying to read the labels on the bottom shelves. Lots of ambient light can be a problem when your eyes are contracted, and you are looking at something in a dark corner, nook, or under a bed, etc.

Bill


----------



## BigBird_57 (Apr 11, 2011)

I carry a Surefire 6P in a nylon holster. It has the Cree 320 lumen single mode lamp. I am in electric production and having a good light at all times is indespensable.


----------



## Ishango (Apr 11, 2011)

DaveyJones said:


> talk to any brittish/dutch person about umbrellas, theyll know what im talking about



I replied earlier in this topic and do carry a flashlight during the day, but couldn't resist replying to this, being Dutch... I never carry an umbrella 24/7. I only take one when it is already raining heavily and have one in my car for when it rains really really hard. If it rains, most of the time I rather walk quickly or wait until it gets dry. 

At least one of my quality lights is with me every day and most of the time I have a backup with me.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 11, 2011)

Fluffy Ops said:


> It's great to hear that there is another Quark addict out there! As you know (from my first post), I carry a 4Sevens Quark AA-2 as one of my EDC lights, but mine has the Regular UI as opposed to your Tactical one. I use it around the house with the bezeled loosened (like you) and outside on a higher mode.
> 
> I am trying to find a good wrist lanyard for my Quark AA-2 as the one included by 4Sevens is too long. Any suggestions?
> 
> Also, I have heard that a tailcap switch for this light (Regular to Tactical) does not change the UI. Is that correct?


 
Ahh... the perfect wrist lanyard...you wont believe it, but i use the one that came with my led lenser P3.... perfect length, and exceptionally durable!

Yeah the UI's depend on the quark head, but as far as the tail switch is concerned, the tactical's momentary on is different from the regular's full push, if im not mistaken.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 11, 2011)

DaveyJones said:


> i find this kind of a strange question.
> i mean, if u do not carry a light by day, go somewhere, it gets dark...
> well u dont have a flashlight by night either do you
> 
> ...


 
That's just right, you never know when you might need the light, so keep the "big guns" at home and bring small ones that are handy enough to carry all the time. Emergencies are just what they are, they can happen anytime!


----------



## lightguy7 (Apr 12, 2011)

I carry an iTP A-3 EOS Titanium light on my keychain. It is good for sorting socks and finding stuff that rolls under the barstool.


----------



## yin-haan (Apr 12, 2011)

Why would you carry a flashlight during the day? 

I carry a Leatherman Serac S3 in my makeup case. I will soon be adding a higher powered single mode light, probably an ASP Triad or Tungsten 2, unless I find out something terrible about them.


----------



## DimmerD (Apr 12, 2011)

I do computer repair and carry an ITP EOS SS with a Titan T1A and Nitecore Ex11 in the car for backups.
Misplaced then found my Titan a few times, that's why it stays in the car where I know I can find that expensive little sucker!


----------



## Ginseng (Apr 12, 2011)

I have been an "every waking moment" carrier for going on 8 years now. Always a light in a holster on my belt. Left side. Until just this year, it has always been either a stock SureFire L4 or a modded L4 or E2. I have recently transitioned over to P60-format lights like the SF 6P and Z2 with a multimode triple or quad XP-G drop-in. Usually also had a AAA light on my carabiner keychain, either Arc AAA Premium or an iTP A3 EOS titanium. I find myself using my lights at every opportunity from the moment I wake up to the moment I go down. And when I travel, I often clip a light to my waistband.

It peeves me to no end when I offer a torch to my wife and she says "she doesn't need light." Sheesh, women. 

Wilkey


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 12, 2011)

lightguy7 said:


> I carry an iTP A-3 EOS Titanium light on my keychain. It is good for sorting socks and finding stuff that rolls under the barstool.


 
have you tried that with a 10440? That light rocks! 200+ lumens for sure!


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 12, 2011)

Ginseng said:


> I have been an "every waking moment" carrier for going on 8 years now. Always a light in a holster on my belt. Left side. Until just this year, it has always been either a stock SureFire L4 or a modded L4 or E2. I have recently transitioned over to P60-format lights like the SF 6P and Z2 with a multimode triple or quad XP-G drop-in. Usually also had a AAA light on my carabiner keychain, either Arc AAA Premium or an iTP A3 EOS titanium. I find myself using my lights at every opportunity from the moment I wake up to the moment I go down. And when I travel, I often clip a light to my waistband.
> 
> It peeves me to no end when I offer a torch to my wife and she says "she doesn't need light." Sheesh, women.
> 
> Wilkey


 
Cool! Another iTP A3 EOS user!  That light rocks! Try it with a 10440. 200+ lumens! That's the only cell i use in mine,but i always carry a spare alkaline AAA in case of emergency.


----------



## Ginseng (Apr 12, 2011)

roadkill1109 said:


> have you tried that with a 10440? That light rocks! 200+ lumens for sure!


I have not. But 200 lumens is more than what my stock L4s used to put out. What an amazing pace of development in LED technology. The iTP is my backup and rarely sees any use so I keep it loaded with an Energizer lithium primary. Even lower self-discharge and higher energy density than a 10440 LiIon. This way, I know it'll be ready for me when I need it whether it's this year, next year, or five years. If only I used it more regularly...

Oh, and I just realized my comment about clipping a light to my waistband didn't make much sense. What I meant was that when I go to bed at a hotel, I will clip it to the waistband of my boxers. Yeah, I honestly feel naked without a light on me. 

Wilkey


----------



## T45 (Apr 12, 2011)

onetrickpony said:


> Anyone who says no should be banned. Permanently.



+1!


----------



## T45 (Apr 12, 2011)

Like many here have all ready said, it's amazing when you HAVE a light on you, how useful it is. Started carrying my Maglites in the car, then a Surefire 6P in my pocket, then the slimmer E2L. One day I really became worried about losing that E2L somewhere and not being able to afford another soon, so now I carry a Energizer Tactical AA I bought at Target. Single mode, about 40 lumens, just enough for looking under things. I happen to like the soft switch momentary on it has. On weekends I switch to my Surefire and just added a Quark MiniX to my EDC stuff. Just got a Maratac AA today in Stainless steel and will be carrying that for a bit. Why doesn't 4Sevens come out with a Mini 123 model in Stainless Steel? Any one else want one?


----------



## Zen Ape (Apr 12, 2011)

You just never know when you are going to need a light handy, this getting into that habit of EDC'ing one is a good habit. Sure the need might go up dramatically at night, but you never know when you might find yourself in a dark room, a power outage, checking around under your car or some other unlit or badly lit area. You just never know. One of the things that makes life interesting. For the last 14 months I have always had a Quark 123*2 handy either clipped inside my pants pocket or in a bag I was carrying.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 12, 2011)

Ginseng said:


> I have not. But 200 lumens is more than what my stock L4s used to put out. What an amazing pace of development in LED technology. The iTP is my backup and rarely sees any use so I keep it loaded with an Energizer lithium primary. Even lower self-discharge and higher energy density than a 10440 LiIon. This way, I know it'll be ready for me when I need it whether it's this year, next year, or five years. If only I used it more regularly...
> 
> Oh, and I just realized my comment about clipping a light to my waistband didn't make much sense. What I meant was that when I go to bed at a hotel, I will clip it to the waistband of my boxers. Yeah, I honestly feel naked without a light on me.
> 
> Wilkey


 
The LSD on the 10440 is not that bad. the iTP doesnt have a paracitic drain as you twist it off coz theres no contact with battery terminal. But it's good to always carry a spare (i keep an energizer lith primary in my bag) just in case the 10440 runs out. 200+ lumens hard to beat, at least you have big light in a tiny package that's there when you need it should you not have your "big guns" with you. But hey, like the rest of you here, I EDC more than one light. (4 to be exact) hehehe


----------



## apisdorf (Apr 17, 2011)

Lummi Wee in my pocket, Quark MiNi CR2 Titanium on my keychain (in a leather holster -- too nice a light to let it get scratched up), and five more in my car!


----------



## Tuikku (Apr 17, 2011)

Usually iTP A1 SS in jeans 5-pocket.

Almost always "a bigger one" in jacket pocket. Solarforce L2i + R5 or more recently L2M + R2.
Always a Light with me when I go out.


----------



## was_jlh (Apr 17, 2011)

maelstrom s12 always in front left pocket. quark mini 123 in watch pocket or right rear pocket. olight m20 warrior in laptop / work bag.


----------



## Warp (Apr 17, 2011)

Of course I carry a flashlight during the day. You never know when you might be inside of a building, or out past sunset, or any other manner of things where a flashlight is handy. All of my EDC items are just that. EDC. [Where legal] I always have them. Flashlights, knife, gun, pepper spray...


----------



## b2eze (Apr 17, 2011)

Arc AAA, Spyderco , and incapen on the keyring.... it's not always daylight inside!


----------



## knifeguy68 (Apr 17, 2011)

Every waking moment. I am a nurse and the lighting at work is not always the best. Looking at wounds, checking pupil reaction and looking for things the patient has dropped under the bed...lots of uses. 

I have kind of gone back to the classic MiniMag in the LED version.


----------



## Frankiarmz (Apr 17, 2011)

I carry an inexpensive Ultrafire A1, powered by a single RCR123A. I think it's foolish to have a wide assortment of LED flashlights at home and not carry at least one on my person at all times. I also like to have my flashlight with me so I can demonstrate the benefits of an advanced LED flashlight over the run of the mill junk sold at most stores. Just last week I accompanied my wife to her MRI exam. The tech held my keys, tactical knife and flashlight until the test was finished. He was very impressed by the bright output of the A1. I told him about "candlepowerforums", and as a scout master I'm sure he will pursue more information about our hobby.


----------



## Nicrod (Apr 18, 2011)

I carry my quark AA tactical s2 w/energizer ultimate lith. W/ deepcarryclip everywhere I go. I mean everywhere. 
Day, night,rain or shine! Even at home it's clipped somewhere on my person. 
And if I know I'm gonna be gone out for a while I'll bring my 123 body w/a fresh 123. U never know what could happen. 
I always have a knife with me at all times.…ever seen the movie 127 hours??


----------



## Nicrod (Apr 18, 2011)

Oops double post


----------



## kj2 (Apr 18, 2011)

wearing during the day; my Fenix E01- or Fenix E20.
but some times also my Tank007 HM-01


----------



## dajab77 (Dec 3, 2011)

Since 2007, been carrying at least one to two lights with me. And yes, they do come in handy during the day. Usually carry a HDS EDC with me as well as a back up which could be a number of EDC lights that I own. Currently my Zebra light H51 as back up. Cant go wrong carrying one cr123 and a AA.


----------



## DWood (Dec 3, 2011)

Nova Tac 120T in kydex holster. Day, night, work, off duty. Will get an HDS EDC someday and the holster should work with it also. I want instant access to my light to be used in conjunction with my CCW pistol. pocket carry doesn't work for me with my go to light. Preon on my key chain is purely for utility.


----------



## summer (Dec 3, 2011)

Definitely. If one gets caught in a power outage while in a windowless room (mall, stairwell, etc.), any form of light would be a godsend. I always carry at least two lights with me: one on my person, another in my purse.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Dec 3, 2011)

For work, I usually EDC one of my single 14500s (300-650 lumens). For days off, I usually do the same, or for something smaller, a single AAA (100+- lumens) baby Cree...


----------



## fortean101 (Dec 3, 2011)

I carry a modified hds edc and an arc aaa as backup all day at work or at home, luckily I wear a belt so my trousers stay up!


----------



## njet212 (Dec 3, 2011)

Whenever go out i always carry my maxpedition fatboy an put my wallet, keys, celln phones in it. Plus i always put my eagletac D25LC2 inside my bag, ITP A3 on my car key and random flashlight on my jeans pocket ( SF E1B / Sunway V10R / 4sevens preon 1 Ti ) depens on my mood.

The reason i carry it because you will never know when you need it and i feel naked and unsecure when i going out without my lights and knive.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, hell yeah! I'm issued a 2AA mini maglite led for work, and I carry it on my belt all the time along w/ a Leatherman super tool in a Nite Ize pouch. On some days I'll swap it out w/ my Fenix E21 or my 4sevens AA2 tactical (neutral tint). I never leave the house without a light and folding knife on me.


----------



## Danjojo (Dec 3, 2011)

Another here who day and night always carries a light or two and a folding knife or two...lighter also even if I'm leaving my cigs at home.


----------



## Lucciola (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, I always carry a light. Daytime, nightime, home, work, shopping, you name it.

On my keys I have a Preon Revo NW. In my jeans right front pocket rides an E1B Backup. In my EDC bag I have a Preon II which I also carry in my jackets inner pocket when wearing a suit.

Power outages are not a big deal in Germany. To be honest I can't remember when it happened the last time. It really hardly ever happens. Don't ask me why.

I carry my lights for general purpose. Reading, looking for something rolled under the sofa, checking cables on the computer under the desk, these kind of things. In addition there is no street light in front of our house so it's usually a quite dark place when comming home or bringing out the trash in the evening.


----------



## Richub (Dec 3, 2011)

Yup, I always carry a (few) lights, 24/7 365 days every year. My friends and coworkers call me an 'Enlightened Person' for a reason, LOL. 

My regular lights nowadays are:
A Fenix E05 in my jeans pocket.
A Fenix PD31 in my EDC backpack.

Add to that a random number of additional lights added in my pockets or EDC bag, depending on my mood.


----------



## TorchTester (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, always.

Where I'm from day is usually followed by night.


----------



## LGT (Dec 3, 2011)

I always carry a light, any one of my HDS lights, 200 rotary, 170 tactical or 140 twisty. My backup is a peak eiger level 8 which is carried side saddle in my leatherman charge holster. While at work, I'll have my catapult v-2 nearby. Sometimes my regular work days will run into the night.


----------



## burntoshine (Dec 3, 2011)

TorchTester said:


> Yes, always.
> 
> Where I'm from day is usually followed by night.



exactly!

i carry 3 lights and spare batteries with me no matter what time it is. when i ride my bicycle at night, or go camping and such, i carry more. you never know what could happen to you. there could be cave-ins, structure failures, or you could get stranded somewhere. it's rare, but if it did happen to you, wouldn't it be great to have hours upon hours of light? i carry a few other items, too. everything is small enough to easily fit into my pockets without being bulky.

i carry a Steve Ku titanium (run #2) Liteflux LF2XT (blue trit in tail), a 7777 MiNi CR2, and a 7777 SS Preon Revo; all neutral white. (in jeans, the mini cr2 and revo will fit in the small coin pocket with enough room between for a tiny bag containing two cr2s and one AAA) the LF2XT clips inside my right pocket; haven't lost it yet.


----------



## Morelite (Dec 3, 2011)

Sure do, usually it is a TNC 26650 Ti host with a VID quad XP-G drop-in in a side pocket or beside my wallet in a back pocket and a Spy007 in a AOTH holster on a belt or the V10R-Ti in a front pocket.


----------



## Coop57 (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep. Always with me is my VIC Alox Farmer with an attached Maratac AAA.


----------



## ddac (Dec 3, 2011)

I only have one flashlight. A Surefire E2D LED flashlight. I would carry it with me, but it's a bit on the large side. Can you guys recommend a good small LED light? I prefer something that uses 123a batteries. Something not too much larger than the battery itself. I was looking at the Fenix E15. Can you guys recommend something else so I have more options to look at?

Thx!


----------



## xian13 (Dec 3, 2011)

I always carry my Nitecore Extreme clipped to my pocket day or night.


----------



## Richsvt (Dec 3, 2011)

I carry my quark mini aa, comes in handy more times than I can count...


----------



## ODatsBright (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, I carry a light or two during the day. Usually my neutral tint Quark CR2 and recently my high CRI Preon2. Before that was a neutral white Quark Tactical with a AA body and 14500. I never know when I have to look into a dark computer case or find myself in a dark condemned house for work.


----------



## Pawnshop (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, in my back pocket every day for the last ten years (give or take). I started with a Streamlight Stinger and switched to a Night-ops Gladius several years ago, and a G2 and G3 LED modded in my "man purse" along with a Streamlight TLR-2 for my GLOCK. I work in a pawn shop and there is always something to find in a dark safe or serial numbers hidden in dark corners, and the older I get the more light I need to read fine print. My co-worker used to make fun of my "CSI light", now he carries a 6PX every day himself.


----------



## kadinh (Dec 3, 2011)

ddac said:


> I only have one flashlight. A Surefire E2D LED flashlight. I would carry it with me, but it's a bit on the large side. Can you guys recommend a good small LED light? I prefer something that uses 123a batteries. Something not too much larger than the battery itself. I was looking at the Fenix E15. Can you guys recommend something else so I have more options to look at?
> 
> Thx!



Try a HDS light. I have various surefire and 4sevens lights, but I ALWAYS reach for my HDS rotary and have it with me every day.


----------



## mr.snakeman (Dec 3, 2011)

I EDC three lights during the day, one main and two back-up. At present my main light is a SWM V10R Ti with a Steve Ku 1865 Ti extention tube and my two back-up lights are a ti Gavina and a ti LF2XT #3. All are used daily.


----------



## khmermann (Dec 3, 2011)

yeah I carry an Eagletac T20C2 at the casino I work at. Comes in handy when there aren't really any windows for sunlight to shine through. Oh, and when the power goes off it is completely dark because all off the slot machines turn off too!


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 3, 2011)

ddac said:


> I only have one flashlight. A Surefire E2D LED flashlight. I would carry it with me, but it's a bit on the large side. Can you guys recommend a good small LED light? I prefer something that uses 123a batteries. Something not too much larger than the battery itself. I was looking at the Fenix E15. Can you guys recommend something else so I have more options to look at?


It sounds like you want something minimal and you may reconsider battery types. I do like a lot of single CR123 lights, but there are some great lights available in AAA, AA and CR2 which you may or may not want to consider.
At any rate, for the smallest lights around it's hard to get more compact than the NiteCore EZAA, EZCR2 and EZ123. They're out of production, but can be found generally without taking too awfully long, depending on what kind of time frame you're willing to commit to the search. 
There was a link here somewhere to a site that still had some of the EZAA's for about $25 and I'd suggest grabbing one of those to carry while you looked for your perfect light. The EZ-series is an absolutely fantastic light with a couple of unique characteristics that keep them popular with many of us and while I just sold an EZ123, I'm not letting go of my warm AA and CR2 versions. 
Simple as pie two level UI - twist on for low, and a little bit further for high.


kadinh said:


> Try a HDS light. I have various surefire and 4sevens lights, but I ALWAYS reach for my HDS rotary and have it with me every day.


This is one of the lights that I really wanted to suggest to him, but it's absolutely huge for someone wanting something in the size range of a bare CR123.


----------



## Richub (Dec 3, 2011)

ddac said:


> I only have one flashlight. A Surefire E2D LED flashlight. I would carry it with me, but it's a bit on the large side. Can you guys recommend a good small LED light? I prefer something that uses 123a batteries. Something not too much larger than the battery itself. I was looking at the Fenix E15. Can you guys recommend something else so I have more options to look at?
> 
> Thx!


I would say: Go for that E15! 

I have it, and it's smaller than most other single CR123 lights I saw. And it's *bright*.  I also love the tint, it's cool white, but close to neutral white. 
Can't beat the price too, btw.


----------



## blue dog (Dec 4, 2011)

*I do not need a tactical light or enormous lumens for my edc, and i have a thing for single AAA led lights, so i rotate between the fallowing.

ldo1
preon 1 with clicky
pelican 1910, this is my favorite
microstream
arc AAA

*I prefer a single mode light with momentary and clicky is important as well. I know the AAA lights are not as bright as the sun, but a light that is no bigger then a chapstick and can crank out 27, 39 and 70 lumens fits my edc needs perfectly. If there is light that i need in my rotation that fits my criteria, by all means , let me know what i am missing.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 4, 2011)

blue dog said:


> *I do not need a tactical light or enormous lumens for my edc, and i have a thing for single AAA led lights, so i rotate between the fallowing.
> 
> ldo1
> preon 1 with clicky
> ...


Ironically you don't have to go back all that far for a time when most of these would have been considered high output lights and now you can carry such a thing anywhere without hesitation, and the batteries can last for months when you use them as often, yet sparingly, as I do.


----------



## ddac (Dec 4, 2011)

Pulled the trigger, went with the E15. It's going to be a gift for the GF. If she decides not to carry it or use it much, I'll just keep it for myself =)


----------



## gatorgrabber (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, I always have a small light of some sort on me. Currently an Olight M20S, but I'm looking to switch to a Preon2 for daylight carry.


----------



## burntoshine (Dec 4, 2011)

davidt1 said:


> As rap light



oh dang! i need a rap light, stat!!


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 4, 2011)

Apart from Fenix LD01 in my keychain I use to carry one or two other lights. I change them out from time to time.


----------



## GreySave (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm late to the party but I'll play. I always have a key chain and pen lite on me. Key chain light is about 10 lumens with long run time and penlight is 20-100 lumens depending upon which one I carry. The light in the belt holster is usually a E2L if I go to work at my normal hours and an E2DL if I go in early. Since I am a volunteer responder for the County I may add a second belt holster light of some type depending upon what type of weather or other events are projected for the day.


----------



## marksun (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes. Used to carry an LD10, lost it, replaced with the smaller Olight i1.


----------



## eh4 (Dec 4, 2011)

When it arrives I'm planning on carrying an HDS Rotary ALL the time.
I used to carry a Surefire E2E almost all the time, but I did get tired of battery consumption and having only one bright, battery eating setting.
In the interim years I've had a Photon II around for about 10 years now and a series of lights and headlamps in my work bag. All pretty cool for starters and pretty forgettable in the end (eventually given away) aside from the old red CMG Infinity in my bag that eats dead AA batteries till they pop and it just won't die, it's the oldest light I have and the one I've got the most long term use from.
So the CMG (red) and the Photon II (the yellow covert shrouded model) have ended up being my most useful lights in the long run. I've got full faith the the HDS will be a game changer and will be carried as religiously as my pocket knife, lighter and wallet.


----------



## Rokron (Dec 4, 2011)

I used to carry a Nitecore EX11.2 in my work jeans but due to the design of the UI I would find the light was still on, in low mode, when I thought it was off a number of times. I now carry a V10R T6 for work. For casual dress I carry a V10R Ti. One never knows when you will need a light during the day.


----------



## CMAG (Dec 4, 2011)

carry during the day, sleep with at night


----------



## roadkill1109 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm not sure if i posted here before, but anyways, I used to EDC a Quark AA^2 Tac S2 but have since replaced it with a AA tube and a 14500 cell. More bang for the size ratio. Perfect EDC imho. However, the new Jetbeam PA10 650 Lumens looks like a good successor to this EDC i now use.


----------



## burntoshine (Dec 4, 2011)

burntoshine said:


> i carry a Steve Ku titanium (run #2) Liteflux LF2XT (blue trit in tail), a 7777 MiNi CR2, and a 7777 SS Preon Revo; all neutral white. (in jeans, the mini cr2 and revo will fit in the small coin pocket with enough room between for a tiny bag containing two cr2s and one AAA) the LF2XT clips inside my right pocket; haven't lost it yet.



those coin pockets are so useful. there're 2 lights and 3 extra batteries in there and you can't even tell


----------



## hank (Jan 23, 2012)

Arc AAA Millermodded in the wallet; something else pocketable: 
Arc AAA 'Snow White' or 
Quark Mini neutral AA or 
Trustfire Z1 (for the "scary pedestrian strobe" mode).

Late evening and nights, 
modded amber Arc LS with CR2 battery case, or a Nailbender amber.
Coin cell LEDs or other Arc AAAs on the keyrings.


----------



## LGT (Jan 23, 2012)

I always carry a light. Because you never know when it'll be needed. Better to have and not need then to need and not have.:thumbsup:


----------



## brianna (Jan 23, 2012)

During a sunny day I was in a underground parking garage that lost power. I had a e15 on a key chain. You should always carry a light of some sort with you. Funny how I needed it on sunny day. You just never know.


----------



## JEFF022265 (Jan 23, 2012)

I carry the Eagletac DC25ti and Jetbeam RRT0. I like them both due to the fact that they can both put out such low output. I use mine alot to help my wife and I find our seats in the movie theater!


----------



## Snareman (Jan 23, 2012)

It sometimes amazes me how many uses I will find for a light during the day. Although most commonly for looking in patient's throats.


----------



## Brad.c.l.a.r.k (Jan 23, 2012)

I carry a Thrunite Neutron 1C on me at all times. I work in construction and I am always needing quick access to a good light when doing quality control inspections. Also the defense factor is a plus!


----------



## af112566 (Jan 24, 2012)

yes,,i carry my 4 sevens preon at work.


----------



## clip_point (Jan 24, 2012)

It's part of my EDC, so a light and a knife go everywhere with me day or night, rain or shine.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 24, 2012)

Some times. When I go to places where I know, it could be dark- I take one with me. And in the evening also one light with me.


----------



## Fugly (Jan 24, 2012)

Right now just the one on my phone app. Use it quite a bit actually. I am getting ready to pull the trigger on an e1b backup. After searching on here I really like the looks of one with the E2D Led defender tail cap on it. Now to find one of those...


----------



## think2x (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes I carry one EVERY day. As an Electrician we get stuck in either dark or low lit situations frequently. I keep a Nitecore EZ CR2w on my keys(this gets used more than I ever thought it would) and most of the time in my front left pocket is either an HDS 140GT/17670, HDS 120E or SWM V10A(HCRI mod). I use to carry something in a holster to but haven't in a couple of months.


----------



## SaVaGe (Jan 24, 2012)

I bounce between my HDS 200 ROTARY, HDS 170 T,47 quark 123. And in my truck in the bag with survival kit is my ever trusty surefire U2 plus extra primaries......tell you what, prior to around...2005,2006.....i can do without flashlight......for some reason, after i got introduce here way back in 2007, i have always carried one with me always........influenced by cpf and co-flashaholic? Or maybe im just screx of the dark....


----------



## Scubie67 (Jan 24, 2012)

Of course it best to carry one during they day as you never quite know how long that day will last and its always better to have a light and not need it then to need a light and not have it


----------



## eh4 (Jan 24, 2012)

I think that one significant difference between a well adjusted person and a flashaholic is that a flashaholic has become aware of the possibilities of dependable personal illumination... We rely on sight so much that artificial lighting is one of the cornerstones of civilization, and civilized people are so used to lighting that when there isn't light available people largely put the possibilities of the unlighted space completely out of their minds.
Q: What's going on out there? 
A: It's dark out there, I have no idea." 

Q: "Where is it?
A: "It's in the basement."
Q: "Well let's go get it."
A: "The light is burned out."
Q: "Got a flashlight?"
A: "No."
- "OK, forget it." (Thinks about something else.)

Etc.

After a person gets into providing their own lighting, it's only natural that one would become as particular, and peculiar about the lighting as one is about one's own visual experience of the world.
Becoming a bit extreme about flashlights is really quite reasonable when you think about it.


----------



## rayman (Jan 25, 2012)

I always carry my ReVO SS on my keychain with me and I turned out to be useful in many occasions. When I'm on a trip I usually take my EX10 and my P7-Maglite. Turned out that my self built 35W HID was very useful on my skitrip .

rayman


----------



## Glock 22 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes I EDC my Eagletac P20C2 MKII XM-L T6 524 otf lumens with a 4Sevens deep carry pocket clip that I put on it. Every once and then I carry my Surefire Toothless E2DL with an LX2 pocket clip.


----------



## BVH (Jan 25, 2012)

My original release, R5 4Sevens Mini123 running on an RCR123, even though it's not recommended.


----------



## Dusterdude (Jan 25, 2012)

I always have an Phenix Ld01 in my pocket, and an Nitecore D11.2 as well. If someone ask's to borrow a light for a moment I hand them the Ld01 as it's so simple to use.


----------



## metalmania31 (Jan 25, 2012)

I always carry my light. You never know what poorly lit or unlit place you're gonna end up.


----------



## sspc (Jan 25, 2012)

I usually have 2 or 3 on me. I pocket carry either a Nitecore D10, ITP C7/C9 or Eagletac D25LC2 (Amazed that the Eagletac with a 18650 is about the same length as the ITP with AA), I neck carry a Zebralight H51F (out of site under my shirt) and I have a Eagletac T100C2 in my bag. In the car I have Skyline II stashed.


----------



## BullsEyeLantern (Jan 25, 2012)

I carry my PC10 everyday. I run a 16340 in it for extreme brightness. Way cool light.


----------



## Ishango (Jan 25, 2012)

Scubie67 said:


> Of course it best to carry one during they day as you never quite know how long that day will last and its always better to have a light and not need it then to need a light and not have it



Seems to be a solid statement


----------



## j_rico (Jan 25, 2012)

I carry a Coleman Max 115 in my pocket all day. For a few reasons:

1 - Might be dark before I get home.

2 - Might be dark inside (power outage).

3 - Sometimes I use one at work (IT - inside a case, under a desk, etc).

4 - Zombies.


----------



## TheCleanerSD (Jan 25, 2012)

Fenix E01 on the keychain, and a 4Sevens Preon 2 and Mini AA2 in the gear bag. Olight M21X and 5D Mag w/LED in the truck.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yup! 
As mentioned, you never know when you'll need it and when it will get dark.

I usually carry something small, e1b, e1d, e1e, 3p, I had Macs sst-50 for a while, now my new EDC is a McGizmo mule.


----------



## Johnbeck180 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes, I always carry a light with me. I rotate my EDC between my Fenix PD 20, Jetbeam RRT-0, or my Eagletac D25LC2. I have an HDS incoming in the mail (excited), I'm pretty sure that's going to trump all my other light as my edc.


----------



## Shadowww (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, it helped me out a few times 
Klarus P2A as "pocket EDC", but when I carry my backpack, it always has a JetBeam PA40 and spare 4-pack of Eneloops in it.


----------



## jorn (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah.
It's dark most of the day. Dark when i go to work, some few hours of daylight during work, dark before i leave work... The sun stays up there ~5 min longer for each day now.
There are some months in the summer that i dont carry a light. Hard to find any darkness then, even indoors with thick curtians. My flashlight takes a extra long vacation during the summer, but is on duty 24/7 during the winter.


----------



## collector rob (Jan 25, 2012)

I work in a jail, so there aren't alot of windows. I carry an old Surefire GZ2 CombatLight (incandescent), but that will probably change when my Fenix LD10 arrives.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jan 26, 2012)

I EDC my HCRI Preon 1 on a 4Sevens lanyard with my SAK Executive at work every day. At home and otherwise, I usually EDC my Q-mini AA R4 or my regular Quark HCRI 123 head Legoed on an AA body with a 14500. Regardless, I always have at least one light on me, with one SAK or other keychain sized tool like a Leather Style PS or CS, or a small SAK, etc. Usually two of each.



collector rob said:


> I work in a jail, so there aren't alot of windows. I carry an old Surefire GZ2 CombatLight (incandescent), but that will probably change when my Fenix LD10 arrives.



You might want to look at the new SolarForce Gladiator... 4x18650 P60 host... pretty nice light IMO.

http://solarforce.hk/index.php?controller=products&action=view&id=91

They also have some nice Xenon drop-ins that go with it, so with 4x18650 you can finally get some good run-times out of a non-LED drop-in! :devil:


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, I have a Klarus Mi10 on the keychain, a Klarus Xt11 in my pants pocket, and a Klarus XT20 in my coat pocket. If working, I'll ALSO have a XeLED UV light in my pants pocket, a 4sevens Maelstrom S12, An LED Lenser T7, and an Olight SR90.

I have some other small LED Lenser, Snap-on and Coast LED flash lights and lanterns in tool boxes, glove compartments, etc, as spares/back-ups. I no longer carry the 35 or 55 watt HID's with me, as the SR90 just replaced them for disaster response/search light functions. I just stopped carrying the Inova X5 UV, as the XeLED UV replaced it.


----------



## scheven_architect (Jan 26, 2012)

always carry my sipik sk68 clone


----------



## Whitty (Jan 26, 2012)

Never did until the Preon ReVo SS hit my pocket. Now it's every day, suit pocket or jeans doesn't matter. Funny how my friends joke about carrying gadgets but are always asking to use them!


----------



## collector rob (Jan 26, 2012)

> You might want to look at the new SolarForce Gladiator... 4x18650 P60 host... pretty nice light IMO.
> 
> http://solarforce.hk/index.php?contr...ion=view&id=91



Thanks for the info. Are they available yet?


----------



## scott011422 (Jan 26, 2012)

I holster my Fenix PD30 all day. Between work, farm and construction it see's easly 30+ min of use daily. And while I don't backup on my person, I have a Stinger DS LED with spare battery on the main floor of my house, with a couple older tripod led light in the bedroom. Have a Strion LED, a headlamp and a older 4 led light in my vehicle. And there are at least 9 lights ready to go between my two toolboxes at work.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jan 26, 2012)

Fluffy Ops said:


> I figured that most flashaholics on this website would answer "yes" to this question but I would like to know "what" they carry and "why" they do so...


Yes.

I carry a de-powered NV Green Photon Freedom *and* usually a Maratac AA.

The "why" of it is not 'rocket surgery'. Believe it or not, I carry them because I often need more light.


----------



## mcstew (Jan 26, 2012)

i carry 2 lights with me during the day. one egear pico on the key ring of my work keys, and a 47s quark mini in my work bag. i work at a school and it is not uncommon for the power to go out once to a few times a year. that, and i'm not always out of there before dark, especially in the winter months.


----------



## AFKAN (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep I carry 2 as well 

I have a LED Lenser V2 for my Basic IT stuff (under desks, comms room etc)

Then in my rucksack I'm usually hauling either a Scorpion V2 with Turbo Head or if I can stand lugging the weight I'll bring my SST-50 - RRT3 mainly for the wander home from the station as they entertain the hell out of me with their throw :lol:


----------



## Danielight (Jan 27, 2012)

I have been carrying a Quark MiniX-123 in my pocket (making sure to keep the tail loose enough that it doesn't "go off" on its own). This light is small enough that it doesn't take up much room, and occasionally comes in handy for under-the-desk searches, etc.


----------



## chewy78 (Jan 27, 2012)

I usually carry my olive drab Fenix L2D Q5 in its stock holder on my belt at work.


----------



## DBCstm (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep, my IlluminaTi Titanium AAA is always clipped to my keychain with a Ti McGizmo and sporting a 10440 for some serious output from a tiny light. Use it almost daily, looking for something my 4 yr old lost under the table, checking under the hood, any number of things...it's easy cause it's always there. Fixing to start carrying a pack...planning on getting a better albeit bigger daily carry camera and will then most likely add my new Stubby from JayRob to my daily routine, you know, in case the sun goes out or something crazy like that!


----------



## teak (Jan 27, 2012)

I always carry two lights...Primary light is a Surefire LX2. Up untill recently I carried an E1E factory, or an E2E with MN02 bulb as a backup. That has now changed to a E1L as a backup.


----------



## dingo1799 (Feb 10, 2012)

Scubie67 said:


> Of course it best to carry one............... its always better to have a light and not need it then to need a light and not have it



i feel the exact same way about a firearm


----------



## davyro (Feb 10, 2012)

I work in construction & a lot of places I'm in there is no lighting,there is temporary lighting but there's always small cupboards rooms & area's where it's pitch black.
Sure as eggs are eggs i need to work in these area's.So i always have 2 lights with me,i don't use any of my more expensive lights at work for the simple reason i 
don't want cement,plaster,paint, glues & silicon's destroying my better lights.I'm happy to use my Jetbeam BC10 & my Xeno 03 for my tasks during the day.The 
other great thing about that is when i get home & changed i look forward to one of the better lights i have to use on an evening.My Xeno is getting a bit beat up now
so my next work light is probably going to be a Jetbeam PC10.


----------



## bodhran (Feb 10, 2012)

I carry the Mini123 HCRI during the day. Small and fits in my watch pocket. Don't use it often but there have been a few times when I'm glad I had it.


----------



## Lightingman (Feb 10, 2012)

I carry the Quark "X" AA2 for the following reasons.......

1. For general use at work in dark spaces, or at home in dark spaces during the day.
2. For self defense, cause it's hard to take a good swing at someone at night with a bright flashlight on strobe.
3. Signalling if I am ever out in the desert and lost, but I see someone way far out.


----------



## varmint (Feb 10, 2012)

Sure do carry lights usually 2, a Microstream and a Fenix E15, use them for just general things that I need to see and checking firearm bores. I would be lost without them.


----------



## Fastpowerstroker (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah I have one during the day. Although I've only used it 15 or so times a year, I just wouldn't feel right without it


----------



## TKC (Feb 10, 2012)

*I always carry a flashlight!!*


----------



## onelight (Feb 10, 2012)

I carry a jetbeam RRT-0 with a14500 and arc AAA or AA or nitecore D10 every day.


----------



## INFRNL (Feb 11, 2012)

Ive been edcing my Quark X 123A^2. I use it at work on occasion. I wanted something small and powerful that I could carry in my pocket. Seems to be doing a great job so far. Just wish they used a deep carry pocket clip


----------



## luckydundee (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi my name is markus and I come from Germany. I read long here on candlepowerforum and this is my first post. I carry each day a elzetta with me. a wonderful flashlight. heavy but perfekt for me. its always on my belt in a maxpedition sheat. 
greetings
markus


----------



## cobra4246 (Feb 13, 2012)

I carry a OLIGHT T15 daily


----------



## ltxi (Feb 13, 2012)

A 40 lumen JIL CR2. It's ridden in my left front pants pocket every day for the last seven plus years. Amazingly, it still looks as pristine as the day I bought it


----------



## stona (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't carry one now (as I don't have an EDC one), but I will be EDC'ing a sunwayman V10A xml once the postman delivers it. I just find flashlights useful to have on you. In the mornings when I'm upstairs near the bedrooms I don't turn on the main lights and try and get by either with moonlight or the "low" on my P100A2 which is far far too bright. When looking for things in closets, under stairs etc. I always wish I had a light on me.


----------



## varmint (Feb 13, 2012)

Lucky Sehr freuen, Sie zu treffen. Wilkomen!! glad you posted lets hear more. Welcome.


----------



## ff4life (Feb 14, 2012)

i always carry my streamlight stylus pro in black (new 48 lumen model). so thin I always forget I have it on me. My college looses power fairely often so having a light when the power goes out in a lecture hall really helps! Everyone is tripping over each other and freaking out. I just casually walk out


----------



## kj2 (Feb 15, 2012)

Olight i2 right now


----------



## THE PUNISHER (Feb 15, 2012)

always one in the left pocket,sometimes one around the neck..
i use my light all the time..


----------



## Roger Sully (Feb 15, 2012)

INFRNL said:


> Ive been edcing my Quark X 123A^2. I use it at work on occasion. I wanted something small and powerful that I could carry in my pocket. Seems to be doing a great job so far. Just wish they used a deep carry pocket clip



Like this one? I rotate between my X123 and my P20C2. I have one or the other in my pocket throughout the day...all day.....everyday.....:shakehead





[/IMG]


----------



## Streak (Feb 15, 2012)

I thought it would be a pre-requisite to be a member here!
The question should be how many do you carry!
I have the Zebra SC51 in my pocket with the ITP A3 on my keychain.


----------



## The_Driver (Feb 15, 2012)

HDS edc high-cri (100 lumen-legacy)
during the winter in jacket pocket, otherwose in backpack


----------



## Flashkyle (Feb 15, 2012)

I carry my Fenix PD31 Limited Edition. One of my best flashlight I have to date. Small enough and powerful enough for EDC.


----------



## Superdave (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, it's almost noon and strapped to my hip is a SF L6, bored for 18500's with a milky modded KL2 head (4 XPG's, 800+ lumens) in a John Willis M3 pouch. 






I've actually used it about 30 times since 5AM too.. lol


----------



## vitorderoo (Feb 15, 2012)

A Fenix E05 in my keys, always with me.


----------



## wordwalker3 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, Thrunite 1C for EDC, and, lately, ultrafire UF-T50 just to see how I like it and for the fun factor. I always have one, if needed for dark areas...the eyes ain't what they used to be, or for the tactical advantage.


----------



## jamie.91 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have an LD01 SS on my keys and i usually carry a seperate EDC, rotating between my D11, xeno E03 or quark mini 123, i carry them so i dont need them, because i only ever need a light when i dont take one with me, better to have one and not need it, than need it and not have one


----------



## Raze (Feb 16, 2012)

I do.

SF E2DL in my left jeans pocket. Sometimes I swap the head with a VME head w/ an M61LL for long runtime; or an M61 should more luminous punch is needed, but the dual-output is what I used for most of the time. 

In my MaxPed Fatboy EDC bag that I carry everywhere:


Malkoff MD2 w/ M61 - sometimes rotated with a SF C2 w/ M61
FourSevens Quark 'X' AA2
FourSevens Quark 'X' AA2 with the 123 body, in a Fenix headband configured ala Nutnfancy
FourSevens Ti Preon2
I also carry Energizer Ulti Lithium AA & AAA primaries, and around half-dozen SF123s as spare. 

My friends say that I'm a paranoid with a flashlight fetish. :shakehead

Whatever. To me, my lights are my comfort item.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Feb 16, 2012)

Mule in my left pocket. 
I wear suits though and I find it hard to carry. 
how (what)do you wear yours?


----------



## tsask (Feb 16, 2012)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Mule in my left pocket. I wear suits though and I find it hard to carry.
> how (what)do you wear yours?


Suit or sportcoat EDC has caused me to really appreciate 2 AA (Quark mini AA2)or 2 AAA (Preon) penlight carry. Being able to EDC 2AA/2AAA LED with clip inside jacket pocket can replace a belt/ holster EDC. getting away from a belt/holster EDC to an inside the suitjacket pocket EDC sometimes means changing the EDC light to utilize the positive aspects of penlight suitpocket carry. carried like a pen in the same place, held like a pen it remains unseen until needed. It's pretty cool to reach inside a nice jacket /suit and produce a beautiful looking light. 
My current belt EDC AA/14500 is a Sunawayman L10A inside a fenix p1 holster. I'm waiting on a blue head/ yellow body/ blue end cap Preon 2AAA for an inside the suitjacket pocket EDC.


----------



## Big Sam (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah. I carry every day. All day. Models have varied over the last decade but now it's a Zebralight SC600. Save but long distance work, it does it all. Rides in my front right pocket most of the time.


----------



## JacobGreen (Feb 17, 2012)

In general, i don't carry flashlights during the day. I will carry my flashlights keychain all the way. It is just in my keychain. Very tiny and useful. It can also be used as decoration.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes. 4Sevens Quark AA tactical of Liteflux LF2XT.


----------



## geoff538 (Feb 17, 2012)

I usually carry a Quark AA Tactical, R5 or.... Sunway M10A, Thrunite 1A, Quark 123² XM-L Tactical, Xeno EO3 (in other pocket), if I have enough room in a jacket pocket I'll carry one of 5 different Jetbeam IIIM's.... I usually try to carry one with a clip in my front right pocket, and a smaller one without a clip in my right pocket, ie. the Xeno EO3 or Quark Mini AA.


----------



## ciccio90 (Feb 21, 2012)

everyday i carry the zebralight H600 in my jacket, pockets ab and in my small bag my olight m20 with drop in XML U2...wtih 4 soshine 18650 for replace it, and moreover other EDC and stuff such leatherman surge


----------



## TadpolePilot (Feb 22, 2012)

I carry two.

Fenix PD 20 and SolarForce L2P (18650 x 1) on a neck lanyard I made to fit it.
I always use the L2P because it is so handy. I even forget I have the Fenix because it is on my belt in it's holster, so small and light. May give it to a grandchild. I can say I never use it.


----------



## chtaube (Feb 22, 2012)

I always carry a Fenix P1D on my keyring. But one flashlight is equal to no flashlight, so I have either a Fenix P2D CE or a Zebralight SC600w in my jacket pocket. And there is currently a high CRI 4Sevens MiNi 123 on the way...


----------



## garbman (Feb 25, 2012)

In my keychain i have a Maratac SS for general use.
In my pockets a Spark ST5 190NW headlamp because i usually needed when i check the UPS machines,
which most of the time are placed in warehouses with not so much light.


----------



## Wildy (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes, I always have my H51 in my jeans pocket. Also, a LM Charge TTi on my belt.
I work in IT, so it gets a lot of use everyday.
Also, I carry a T20C2 in my EDC backpack from time to time (along with a couple of Eneloops and an emergency first-aid kit).

OT: This and my LM was a lifesaver when I needed to deal with those ProLiant torx screws - but the quality of those bits sucks balls. :naughty:


----------



## ClassicGOD (Feb 29, 2012)

I always have my Charge TTi and either a Sunwayman V10R Ti or Eagletac D25C Mini Titanium in my pocket.


----------



## wollie88 (Feb 29, 2012)

Im carry'ing a olight tc15ss with a warm white xpg and a 800ma multi mode driver. Its a bit heavy because its stainles steel, but it can take a serious beating.
This thing is with me day and night, even when i'm out during the day, you never know when you need it.


----------



## JulianP (Feb 29, 2012)

I carry an ITP EOS 3a SS AAA. I am often in lifts, basements, car parks, shopping centers and places with no natural light. It would be a bit embarrassing for a CPF member to be left in the dark.


----------



## ficklampa (Feb 29, 2012)

In my pant pocket I always carry my Leatherman Monarch 200. Use it every day almost. I work with computer repairs so it is good for lighting up the insides of a computer. I also carry a Surefire 6PLD in my jacket though not sure what to do with it during the summer. Probably drop it in my bag, in which I also have a Zebralight H51Fw.


----------



## strinq (Feb 29, 2012)

It's with my keys, so yeah all the time.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Feb 29, 2012)

yup, two is one and one is none, so I carry 2

photon II always
and 
a Lummi Wee or a KuKu 40DD 

in the car is always a headlamp, and also some type of Fenix/Novatac/4Sevens light


----------



## wordwalker3 (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes, I carry a thrunite 1c all the time in a belt pouch with my wallet, I'm a respiratory therapist, the thrunite 1c is excelent for patient acessment, especially checking the back of a patients airway. Lately an ultrafire UF T50 as well, in my left pants pocket. The switch is up front, reminds me of a ZL. It is shorter than a 6p and more budget friendly. It's dark when I leave home in the morning and when I return at night. And you're fight....this is a silly Question.


----------



## stona (Feb 29, 2012)

ClassicGOD said:


> I always have my Charge TTi and either a Sunwayman V10R Ti or Eagletac D25C Mini Titanium in my pocket.



Funny, I do almost the exact same thing. Belt carry a Charge TTi and Sunwayman V10A on my right side.


----------



## JulianP (Feb 29, 2012)

stona said:


> Funny, I do almost the exact same thing. Belt carry a Charge TTi and Sunwayman V10A on my right side.


I wish people stopped talking about the Sunwayman V10A. I am way over my flashligh budget for 2012, yet I am so tempted to buy the Sunwayman. Every time I talk myself out of it, someone else posts about how good it is.


Edit: I've cracked. I just ordered the SUNWAYMAN V10A Cree XM-L T6 LED AA /14500.


----------



## geoff538 (Feb 29, 2012)

Well, since it just arrived in the mail about 15 minutes ago.... my NEW EDC main light is a Dark Sucks Alpha w/ MCE. Man, this thing is beautiful!!!! Built like a tank, and no BS, easy to use UI. I LOVE THIS THING!!!! NOW, I just wish I could afford the solid copper one........ for "back-up".


----------



## theamazingrando (Mar 1, 2012)

Of course I carry a light during the day! I use it constantly, too (as, I imagine most of us do): to look in drawers, under and behind desks, illuminate corners and above ceilings, point/indicate, etc. I usually carry a Surefire L1. It's just about right for most of my needs.


----------



## Megacam (Mar 1, 2012)

I recently got a Trunite TI for my keychain and I absolutely love it! I normally hate big things or lots of things on my key ring, but with a nice swivel on the end it fits in your pocket just like another big key. I can't believe how many times I've used it so far, even during the day. The other night I used it to light up the inside a trunk so a guy could get his spare tire out at night.


----------



## Tolip (Mar 1, 2012)

I always have my Preon 2 High CRI satin titanium Black Edition in my pocket and just replaced the Fenix E01 on my keychain with a Preon P0. I use the Preon 2 at on a daily basis at work.


----------



## sonofjesse (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes always carry at least 2 lights. And usually keep one at work and 2 in my car. You never know when you need a light!


----------



## tech25 (Mar 1, 2012)

As an EMT I do carry lights even during the day, i use them all of the time!! Today, we got called to a building w/o any lights. 

My primary light is a Malkoff MD2/M61L, my backup is a Zebralight H51fw, I also carry an cheap 1x AA light to lend out. In the bus I usually have my 3DMag with malkoff drop in.


----------



## CL01 (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes, an old Fenix P1. I know, it's old & dated, but I like the single mode for a twist & at about 2.5", it's not too bulky on my keychain.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Mar 8, 2012)

CL01 said:


> Yes, an old Fenix P1. I know, it's old & dated, but I like the single mode for a twist & at about 2.5", it's not too bulky on my keychain.



P1 natural is great. I recently tried out the E15 but it can't compare (in quality).


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 8, 2012)

A little $4 3 led, 4 button Chinese 'Miami Beach' special. I lost the rubber klicky boot the other day, but if I lose this light, or a part twists off, my GF will just get me another, as she sells them.

It's good enough for short range work.

Chris


----------

